# Northen Territorys - MUST DO!



## Heelssss (Sep 15, 2011)

*What Are Northern Territorys - MUST DO!*

*Hi all,

Im off for a week to the top end and was hoping to get some advise on places to visit. Obviously has to include all sorts of reptiles. Thanks in advance

Silv-e*


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 15, 2011)

Will you have a car (4wd) and or boat?
Are you a bushwalker?
How's your 4wd skills?

Let me know and I'll give you some good options. Just about everywhere is accessible at the moment.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 15, 2011)

Litchfield Nat Park, with all the waterfalls and old mining works, you could do worse than spend a couple of days in there.


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 15, 2011)

yes im hiring a 4wd, luv to bush walk am very fit so would a challenge


----------



## wokka (Sep 15, 2011)

Go to Crocasaurus Cove in the middle of Darwin City to see reptiles in captivity then see how many you can find in the wild. All the animals on display can be found in the top end!


----------



## longqi (Sep 15, 2011)

There are 2 very easy places to see plenty of reps
One is East Head right in Darwin itself
Plenty of monitors and various slitherers in the bush etc etc

Other one is the Springs at Humpty Doo also very close to Darwin
Plenty of File snakes and Golden Tree Snakes and some huge barramundi to hand feed

Loads of Frillies on the road up to the Vernon islands boat ramp

Lichfield can be great but its the end of the dry season so water will be low and not too much around generally 

Get up into the top gorges at Katherine and pretty nice country


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> There are 2 very easy places to see plenty of reps
> One is East Head right in Darwin itself
> Plenty of monitors and various slitherers in the bush etc etc
> 
> ...



Sorry mate, dont know how long since you've been in the Top End but here's a bit of an update.

Havent seen a varanid at East Point since the toads got established. Or a frilly or blue tongue for that matter. Still a pretty place but the Monsoon Forest is much better in the Wet. It's dry and bare at the moment.

I think the springs you are talking about are the Howard Springs (Nature Park.) The springs have lost a lot of their flow due to agricultural and domestic bores depleting the aquifer. You cant swim there anymore and the big barra are gone. Also Parks "remodelled it" and knocked out a lot of the big overhanging trees. Not currently reccommended.

The road to the Vernons I think is the Gunn Point Rd and there some fabulous camp sites if you know where to go. Same story, frilles & goannas rare. You're going to get that anywhere in the Top End at the moment. 

Litchfield is worth a look but if you prefer a more isolated experience the same formation outcrops 100km away and you can have the same thing without the crowds.

For herping (and birding for those who twitch) I would reccommend the southern end of Kakadu and the country between there and Pine Creek. Big range of habitats, escarpment, open woodlands, riverine forest, etc. Koolpin Gorge is especially reccommended but you need a permit from Parks (as with any overnight walk in Kakadu) and numbers are limited so hop on soon. The whole region is really good (and underated).

If you want crocs do an overnighter on a houseboat on Coroboree Billabong (Mary River). It's food for the soul....and the fishing's not bad if you're so inclined.

If you want Indigenous art sites then Injulak Hill at Gunbalanya (Western Arnhem Land) is unforgettable. Again you would need to arrange it through Injaluk Arts (I think). In advance.

Anyway pm me with your wish list and I'll give you some advice. I can lend you maps when you get here, I have most areas covered.

Peter, I'll send some photos soon and thanks again for sharing your snakes.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 15, 2011)

Fogg dam?


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep Fogg Dam is good and all the walks are open at the moment.

Really I've been here for 30 years and still haven't seen half of what's up here! (and I've seen 100x what most current Darwinians have seen) That's why I live here.

Your week will go quickly, but then you'll be back, everyone who loves country comes back to the Top End once bitten (metaphorically speaking).


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends what you want to do.
Sunset cruise on the harbour is lovely.
Fannie Bay gaol is interesting as is museum, Territory wildlife park, WW11 storage tanks.

When do you arrive and what are your interests (other than herps of course)


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 15, 2011)

wokka said:


> Go to Crocasaurus Cove in the middle of Darwin City to see reptiles in captivity then see how many you can find in the wild. All the animals on display can be found in the top end!



Yeah worth a look for something in mid city just don't go to one of the croc farm not sure of its name now Was really p*ssed off We paid good money to allow them to treat crocs so badly
A trip on the adelaide queen good to see some crocs where they should be .


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 16, 2011)

Well i love fishing and the water.so any water sports -thumbs up. just want to be kinda adventurous not very into the museum sort of thing. wanna put on my boots and off i go.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> If you want Indigenous art sites then Injulak Hill at Gunbalanya (Western Arnhem Land) is unforgettable. Again you would need to arrange it through Injaluk Arts (I think). In advance.



You can book for the injaluk tour on their website Injalak_Tour_Bookings

If you're out this way Ubirr is nice for an afternoon visit as is Nourlangie and Jim Jim falls. If you feel adventurous you could cross into Arnhem Land and go out to Coburg, a permit is required form the NLC. Just about everything on the Kakadu toursit map is worth a look in. Give yourself about 4 days to do Kakadu.


----------



## gillsy (Sep 16, 2011)

Fogg dam is great, day and night also herping wise the road between fogg dam and victoria river (I think). We didnt' find anything until the second day when we had storms of an evening then we found 40+ waterpythons and various keels adders slateys etc.


----------



## Karly (Sep 16, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I think the springs you are talking about are the Howard Springs (Nature Park.) The springs have lost a lot of their flow due to agricultural and domestic bores depleting the aquifer. You cant swim there anymore and the big barra are gone. Also Parks "remodelled it" and knocked out a lot of the big overhanging trees. Not currently reccommended.
> 
> .


That's really sad :cry: We were there about 4 years ago and absolutely loved the place, we spent hours there feeding the barras and turtles and even had a mertens water monitor come right over and steal a prawn off us!

I don't know if Darwin's Mindil Beach markets are still going at this time of year but if they are that was another thing we enjoyed for the typical territory entertainment and souvernirs.

I can't wait to get back to the territory, love the place and I know you'll have a great time no matter what you get up to!


----------



## Silver (Sep 16, 2011)

The museum here is great, it's got a fantastic 'Cyclone Tracy' exhibit. Won't take you long, you should have a look


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 16, 2011)

Karly said:


> That's really sad :cry: We were there about 4 years ago and absolutely loved the place, we spent hours there feeding the barras and turtles and even had a mertens water monitor come right over and steal a prawn off us!
> 
> I don't know if Darwin's Mindil Beach markets are still going at this time of year but if they are that was another thing we enjoyed for the typical territory entertainment and souvernirs.
> 
> I can't wait to get back to the territory, love the place and I know you'll have a great time no matter what you get up to!


markets are still open and going strong


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 19, 2011)

spyder6052 said:


> markets are still open and going strong



what girl doesnt love shopping. Will def check this one out thanks Karly & spyder 



Silver said:


> The museum here is great, it's got a fantastic 'Cyclone Tracy' exhibit. Won't take you long, you should have a look



Thanks Silver,

Am not to interested in going to museums as there all the same But now you mention the exhibit def worth having a look.

Thanks for the info and change of mind , much appreciated


----------

